# Goldfish advice please! Quite urgent!



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

A friend has two goldfish, usual story, kids lost interest and while fish are being fed, they could be better kept ... I think 

She hasn't asked me to take them, but would not say no if I offered to take them I think!

They are in small tank, have an oxygen/air pump. I know NOTHING about goldfish, but am tempted to take these as I feel they are being a tad neglected.

Is there anything I need to consider and can they be left for 24 hours without food if we go away overnight? Also how big SHOULD a tank be for two fish?

If anyone can reccomend a good site with relaible information, that would be helpful. Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp :scared:


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

to answer your two questions: yes, golfish can go 24 hours without food. quite easily. i find usually 2 or 3 weeks to be fine to be left without food.

and, for 2 goldfish, size wise, it really depends on what type of goldfish they are. for fancy varieties such as Moors and Oradas, you'll be needing a tank at least 100L for the two of them. if they are standard goldies, like shubunkins, or comets, then you'll need about 200L, or better yet, a pond (although it isnt the right time of year to be putting them outside yet)

as long as you give them a large anough tank, with good enough filtration (they are very messy fish), then they shuld be fine.

edit: oh yeah, and if you do end up rescuin them, make sure the tank is fully cycled before you add them. look up "fishless cycling" on google, thats the way to do it. in general, the best site to look at for info is www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk

good luck with rescuing them 
Fishy


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Fishyfins said:


> to answer your two questions: yes, golfish can go 24 hours without food. quite easily. i find usually 2 or 3 weeks to be fine to be left without food.
> 
> and, for 2 goldfish, size wise, it really depends on what type of goldfish they are. for fancy varieties such as Moors and Oradas, you'll be needing a tank at least 100L for the two of them. if they are standard goldies, like shubunkins, or comets, then you'll need about 200L, or better yet, a pond (although it isnt the right time of year to be putting them outside yet)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, do not have a pond, but have an aunt who does, but have taken on board point that it is not the time of year for them to go out. I willl check that site out and take things from there 

Thank you again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

berrymilan said:


> Its really bad to know,  you can ask her if she is not asking by herself, you can take care of these small poor fishes better than her, you can use any medium size tank for two fishes and buy fish food from market, everything would be mentioned on the food, just go and take them.


I'm afraid I didn't quite understand a single word of that...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I'm afraid I didn't quite understand a single word of that...


It's probably a good thing, doesn't seem to be very sound advice to be giving out.


----------

